
Hiring Jumping Jacks and Sleeping Santas - sirkarthik
https://blog.codonomics.com/2019/02/jumping-jacks-and-sleeping-santas.html
======
towaway1138
For me, two years is a pretty bright line for minimum duration on a resume.
Less than that, I assume something bad happened. (And on my resume, that's
very true.)

